# Cubing swear words.



## richardzhang (Aug 22, 2009)

In cubing what will considered as swear words.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2009)

Clefferts.

Edit:
I'm an idiot.
I contributed to this obviously off-topic subject even though it was in an expert section.
WTF?
Why would you put it here?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

Kind of multiple words but sticker peelers. I guess it's something that we would consider really offensive


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, I guess you could always say, "What the parity?!?"


----------



## piemaster (Aug 22, 2009)

Dude, I'm gonna ZBF2L you up the ZBLL with agorithms if you don't fridrich the roux up. kay? lol


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm insert my pair up your slot if you don't watch it!

lol


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

You could also say "I'm going to kick your B" or "Shut U"

lol.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 22, 2009)

I snicker when I see *F U* in an algorithm 

And why is this even remotely relevant to the expert topics? I could see off topic, but expert topics?

Chris


----------



## iSpinz (Aug 23, 2009)

V-te said:


> I'm insert my pair up your slot if you don't watch it!
> 
> lol



lol


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 23, 2009)

WTF2L (why the F2L) is this thread in expert topics?


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

lol i like what the parity?!

or like Holy Gigaminx...
no yottaminx is better.
Holy Yottaminx...


----------



## fundash (Aug 23, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Dude, I'm gonna ZBF2L you up the ZBLL with agorithms if you don't fridrich the roux up. kay? lol



i loled at that...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2009)

what the F...perm


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't see many swear words, but I can totally see a pick-up line: 

"Hey baby - How'd you like me to insert my F2L pair into your keyhole?"

Rowr! lol


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 23, 2009)

enigmahack said:


> I can't see many swear words, but I can totally see a pick-up line:
> 
> "Hey baby - How'd you like me to insert my F2L pair into your keyhole?"
> 
> Rowr! lol



Holy S slice.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

ooh that's a good one!

S word <==> Slice

holy [email protected]! = holy slice


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 23, 2009)

Not cubing, but computers.

What the F-prompt. Lol.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 23, 2009)

Let me teach you the "Sexy Move"
AGAIN and AgAiN and again..


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

ooooh, you just got solved! (served)


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 23, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> ooooh, you just got solved! (served)



Oh yeah?! You are just a DNF.



Stachuk1992 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...


Puzzlemaster is no longer a +n00b.


----------



## Kian (Aug 23, 2009)

"OLL Parity" and "E perm" are the two most painful phrases to my ears.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 23, 2009)

Why the f2l does no one like E perms?!


----------



## blade740 (Aug 23, 2009)

F perm is a swear word.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 23, 2009)

lol @ holy slice, I like that one!

Chris


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

why thank you chris. lol another good thing is the opposite of this thread. what would some cubing compliments be?


----------



## teller (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been told that M' is a little ah...dirty...


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't make me F2L you, sticker peeler.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2009)

@E perm haters: Have you ever tried:

(R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F) (U' F2)

or

(R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R') y' (R U' R2')

Fanwuq and I found this alg


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 23, 2009)

You're just a parity error.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm the king of pop??


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 23, 2009)

She's and alg digger. (Like gold digger.)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 23, 2009)

kiss my ass...onal of algs

EDIT: <3 Robert, those are sexy algs


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

lol i just like 

kiss my alg!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 23, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @E perm haters: Have you ever tried:
> 
> (R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F) (U' F2)
> 
> ...



i still love F' R' F r U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 23, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @E perm haters: Have you ever tried:
> 
> (R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F) (U' F2)
> 
> ...



Robert,

How fast can you execute these algs? I agree that they "feel" fast, but I can't make them faster than my standard E perm alg. 18 turns is a lot, even with lots of sexy move style stuff. I have to say that I don't like these algs, but if you can give us tips on how to execute quickly I am open to keep trying them.

Chris


----------



## Kian (Aug 23, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @E perm haters: Have you ever tried:
> 
> *(R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F) (U' F2)*
> 
> ...



I just switched to that one, actually. I like it a lot better than the RUD one, but the real pain is recognition of an e perm. I just keeping AUFing and looking for a 1x2 block that never comes...


----------



## El Veintitres (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't understand the hate toward E perms, I don't mind them at all. F perms make me want to cry though.

I'm kind of a big fan of "what the parity."


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 23, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > @E perm haters: Have you ever tried:
> ...



Oh I was only suggesting these algorithms as an alternative for those who don't like the common ones.

However I think this algorithm: (R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R') y' (R U' R2') is very good for big cubes (well I love using this alg on the 4x4x4), I find it more reliable and erm.. less lock-uppy than any other algorithm I've ever tried. Highly recommended for big cubes 5/5 

Maybe you should ask fanwuq for tips, I know he can sub-2 with these algorithms, I don't use these algorithms for 3x3x3, I use the one found by Lars Vandenbergh.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy parity!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 23, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Holy parity!



What your M', kid.


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy parity!
> ...


10 points for IamWEB.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 23, 2009)

V-te said:


> I'm insert my pair up your slot if you don't watch it!
> 
> lol


Thats the best one.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 23, 2009)

El Veintitres said:


> I don't understand the hate toward E perms, I don't mind them at all. F perms make me want to cry though.
> 
> I'm kind of a big fan of "what the parity."


I don't understand the hate toward E perms - Same here

I don't mind them at all. - Same here

F perms make me want to cry though. - Same here

I'm kind of a big fan of "what the parity." - Same here


----------



## Erik (Aug 23, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh I was only suggesting these algorithms as an alternative for those who don't like the common ones.
> 
> However I think this algorithm: (R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R') y' (R U' R2') is very good for big cubes (well I love using this alg on the 4x4x4), I find it more reliable and erm.. less lock-uppy than any other algorithm I've ever tried. Highly recommended for big cubes 5/5
> 
> Maybe you should ask fanwuq for tips, I know he can sub-2 with these algorithms, I don't use these algorithms for 3x3x3, I use the one found by Lars Vandenbergh.



Sub-2 isn't that hard. Can anyone do E-perm faster than 1.19? I like my alg for it, it's just 2 OLL's: RU'R' D RUR' D' and then RUR' D RU'R' D'. So no weird u2 or cube rotations. Just plain simple and RUD. 

On topic:
parity wins by far I'd say. But POP might be a good one too. Instead of like: oh shoot (shoot can be replaced by any far more ruder word if you like) you could just say 'Oh POP!'. 

People sometimes insult people with classes by calling them a 4-eyed... something. You might as well do this with cubes. Oh you POPing 5-paired piece of crap!....

Whatever, funny-ness isn't my forte


----------



## LarsN (Aug 23, 2009)

N-perm might be a swear word. But I think most people think of it more like a jinx, like: "Don't ever say N-perm! You might get it in a competition!"

The swear word I hear most at competitions is "verdamt!" which is a great swear word even if your not german


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

lol what does verdamt mean? it sounds a lot like a mix of verdes and the d word.


----------



## LarsN (Aug 23, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> lol what does verdamt mean? it sounds a lot like a mix of verdes and the d word.



It's pretty much the d word. If I remember correctly Dennis Strehlau uses the word at the end of this video (I'm not sure because I can't watch it at this time because I'm at work, but it's a great video anyway):

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7050


----------



## (X) (Aug 23, 2009)

I do not speak german or dutch, but I assume verdamt means the same as damned (fordømt in Norwegian)


----------



## Erik (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wiU0SFdKV0 is a better example.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

lol well, verdemmt will be my version of the word. 

verdemmt - To be used in the case of a horrible V - cube pop.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 23, 2009)

shut the lock up before i kick you right in the h perm


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 23, 2009)

db edge slot <.< lol get it?


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 24, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > @E perm haters: Have you ever tried:
> ...



After practicing about 50 times, I got an average of around 1.8s using the first alg. That's about 0.3 seconds faster than the standard <R,U,D,u> alg. During a real solve, I'm quite a bit slower, but it's speed is still about as fast as standard alg and much less likely to lock up. I find the U'y very natural to do as a d' turn. This alg doesn't require any regrips at all if you don't count the d'. Start the alg with R index at FDR and do R2UR'd'. After the sexy moves, R' transitions directly to F using R index and L index pulls the U' then R index double triggers F2. This is my main alg on the real cube. I'm too used to the LUR alg for hi-games.net. Virtual cubes don't lock up or have awkward regrips, so a short alg is always faster unless there are way too much finger repeats.

Edit:
Erik is right, sub-2 is not so impressive, but I don't have lightning fast fingers. I would say the times with the standard algs should be about the same, this one is just feels better and is easier to control. If you get an E perm in competition, you are probably already angry and chances are you will pop and lock up on an alg that you don't like. Use an alg only if you like it.


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 24, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Well, I guess you could always say, "What the parity?!?"



i would say: "what the parts?!?"


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 28, 2009)

@Fanwuq, yep Erik is right, his E perm is quite good for big cubes, I should've tried it out before. Now I use Lars Vandenbergh's algorithm for 3x3x3 speedsolves and one hand, and I use Erik's algorithm for big cubes and computer 

Anyway... no one has mentioned:

What the Fridrich?!
What the Harris Chan?! / What the Hardwick?!

OH Sh...otaro Makisumi!

Oh for Petrus' sake! 

I can't take anymore of your BS! (Blind solves ) (You're too good!)


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 28, 2009)

PLUS TWO!!


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 28, 2009)

You f-perming son of a parity! Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 28, 2009)

God damn Chinese V-Cube copies.


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 28, 2009)

If you don't stop popping me, I gonna lock you up the A-perm and cut your corner, so you won't be a 3x3 anymore^^


----------



## Novriil (Aug 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > @E perm haters: Have you ever tried:
> ...



I recognized the last one exactly the same way 
And I switched too.. A day before a comp. Is that a good idea? idk but I did  I can exec my last E perm with 4.10 (on first try) and that was 4.26 on first try when I read the alg from the sheet

Just tried: 3.18


----------



## Enter (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm going to X-cross you


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 29, 2009)

it's a "*DIY*" cube 






i think the viold cube should be the real "DIY" cube


----------



## Chuck (Sep 3, 2009)

*someone step on my feet*

Hey!! Are you BLD?!


----------



## TheBloodyTalon (Sep 3, 2009)

Chuck said:


> *someone step on my feet*
> 
> Hey!! Are you BLD?!




nice one


----------



## TheBloodyTalon (Sep 3, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> I'm the king of pop??



im a pop star..


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 3, 2009)

TheBloodyTalon said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the king of pop??
> ...



Once you have popped, you'll never stop!


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 13, 2009)

rubix would be one


----------



## driftboy_wen (Sep 13, 2009)

BLD with rubiks cube means solving the scrambled cube blindfolded.

BLD on Car means scrambling your solved car blindfolded.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 13, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @E perm haters: Have you ever tried:
> 
> (R2 U R' U') y (R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F) (U' F2)
> 
> ...



Wow. Thank you. Now I think I like all my V,F,N,E algs!


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 13, 2009)

Rubix


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 15, 2009)

roux


----------



## Speedsolver545 (Sep 15, 2009)

Im gonna screw your face up like a square-1.


----------



## fundash (Sep 15, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> roux



how is roux a cubing swear?


----------



## V-te (Sep 15, 2009)

Son of a V-6!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 16, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> roux



Actually, according to Roux Central:



Roux Central said:


> F*******


----------

